# The Age Old Question, How Close is Too Close?



## Egg_Newton (Sep 18, 2013)

I just got a second buckling yesterday. Drove all the way to Michigan thinking I would be getting unrelated bloodlines. Turns out he is the great nephew of one of my does and his great grandpa is my other bucks father. My plan was to breed him to the offspring I kept from breeding my other buck. So, if I did that my 3rd generation would have their great grandpa in both sides be the same goat.


----------



## Egg_Newton (Sep 18, 2013)

And 3rd generation great grand dam would be sisters with grand dam.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 18, 2013)

Egg_Newton said:
			
		

> I just got a second buckling yesterday. Drove all the way to Michigan thinking I would be getting unrelated bloodlines. Turns out he is the great nephew of one of my does and his great grandpa is my other bucks father. My plan was to breed him to the offspring I kept from breeding my other buck. So, if I did that my 3rd generation would have their great grandpa in both sides be the same goat.


I don't think that's too close.

I think that is 14% line bred.


----------



## FahrendorfFarms (Sep 18, 2013)

thats not that bad i have boer does that have more line breeding than that. and they may have found a trait that they wanted to keep in the line


----------



## Team Taylor (Sep 19, 2013)

Well the saying is if it works it's line breeding, if it don't it's inbreeding!


----------



## junkprospector (Sep 19, 2013)

is there a recommended  percentage where it is too close? My doe has 20.86% inline.


----------



## Renegade (Sep 19, 2013)

Team Taylor said:
			
		

> Well the saying is if it works it's line breeding, if it don't it's inbreeding!


I hate this statement because it's VERY inaccurate. Inbreeding is parent to child, full siblings, _maybe_ even half siblings if there are similar genetics in the other part of the pedigree.
Line breeding would be using a grandparent on your doe or having the same grandparent in sire and dam. Beyond that they don't contribute enough that it would be any different then breeding completely unrelated goats.


Here's what each goat contributes:

1st gen - 50%
2nd      - 25%
3rd       -12.5%
4th      - 6.25%
5th      - 3.125%   



Donna


----------



## junkprospector (Sep 19, 2013)

so with my doe, her Sire is also her great-grand sire on the dam's side... most of the lines are Rosasharn & Algedi... sounds like this is normal breeding practice for inline breeding huh?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 19, 2013)

Renegade said:
			
		

> Team Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with you about hating the statement because you are correct it is not accurate.
But, I disagree with you on your definition of the difference between line breeding and in-breeding.  They are the same thing.
Line Breeding is just a different term used with livestock. Line breeding is breeding "closely related animals"  There is not difference depending on how close the crossing is. 
In-breeding is a negative term usually associated with people.
Breeding a parent to a child is line breeding and in-breeding.
It doesn't matter if it "works out" or not.


----------



## Egg_Newton (Sep 19, 2013)

Renegade said:
			
		

> Team Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you're saying I'm good then?


----------



## Renegade (Sep 20, 2013)

Your good.

Donna


----------

